# More Yucky American Tans!



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry for the folks who've seen these elsewhere! I'm getting the hang of multiple forum posts again! Yay, me! I have time to do more mouse things! Anyway.....

So I went to take some pictures of my Chocolate Tan does and discovered that I have no clear glassware! It's all cut or molded so I couldn't get the best belly shots. I tried though and I wanted to get some opinions on color. We all know how yucky American Tans are! I basically have had to start over with black eyed Tans, so I know their type is rotten. I *think* their belly color isn't too bad though.

The 2 girls, Reece and P.C.. Please excuse the mismatch glassware!

































Reece top view. She has a dark throat spot, but it's nowhere near as bad as the Black Tans I had.

























P.C. top view. She is smaller but has deeper belly color, no throat spot and better type, relatively speaking.

















Reece bottom view. As good as it's gonna get until I find a clear plate! She doesn't have any white on her belly. It's just the camera and lighting combination.

























P.C. bottom view. She really didn't want to cooperate.

























Anyway, until I can get some glassware that will let me get some down under shots, this is what I have for your perusal! I hope these girls will help get me back on track with at least one Tan project. They are at the least very healthy, very NOT obese and ok on color, considering!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I NEED. . . one of your best tan does.  
With the darkest belly you can give away. . . Just saying.


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol some comical pictures... they wanted OFF those glasses! :lol:

Very pretty though and a great way to show the belly color.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You keep talking about how yucky your tans are, but from here they look awfully good. And the top coat suffered not at all!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> I NEED. . . one of your best tan does.
> With the darkest belly you can give away. . . Just saying.


Give me another generation or two, and I'll be happy to share! Lol. Just being extra cautious after having to discontinue my other two Tan lines.



wildrose said:


> Lol some comical pictures... they wanted OFF those glasses! :lol:
> 
> Very pretty though and a great way to show the belly color.


Thanks! These two are very friendly and were more interested in jumping on my camera or into my hand during the shoot! Lol! :lol:



ccoryjohnn said:


> They are beautiful!


We say thank you!



Laigaie said:


> You keep talking about how yucky your tans are, but from here they look awfully good. And the top coat suffered not at all!


Most of us over here are having a rough time with Tans. This is the first overall decent result I've gotten. I actually had to discontinue my Black Tan line AND my original Champagne Tan line. Starting over from scratch with these girls being the first F2 generation worth keeping. I also have a pet-type Tan line I started as well, the goal of which is Fox so their Tan bellies are rubbish.

Thank for the encouragement everyone!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That trick with getting them to perch on edge the glass is also good for getting little boys to drop their stones so you can clearly identify them. Especially good with longhaired ones.

I don't think your chocolate tans are yucky, wither in the chocolate-ness or the tan-ness

Actually I think, at least I have a feeling that they are...why, yes of course, they're mine!! They must be mine!!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Teehee! :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

The are lovely! and some super pics too!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn they are ugly! :shock: How can you want that??? better send them home to me :mrgreen:


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Chocolate Tan is my next goal with mine. Are these girls any relation to the Champagne Tan doe? My nice Dove Tan buck came out of her and Awesome, but for some reason he got all the belly color and his sisters got all the type. He got beat with the ugly stick on the way out! We're breeding them back together as soon as I get settled into the new place well.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

They are 2nd or 3rd "cousins" to the Champagne Tan doe! Lol! The 2nd Champagne Tan outcross I did resulted in these girls. My Champagne Tans were the only salvageable Tans I had. I have some pet-type Dove and Black Tans now who will be "beefed" up eventually though.


----------

